
Magic Angle Sculpture - gus_massa
https://www.jvmuntean.com/
======
sqrt17
1\. Extrude each figure 2\. Rotate to the respective angles that the figures
will be seen at 3\. Form intersection of the three(?) rotated extrusions 4\.
??? 5\. Profit

I was mildly puzzled at all the pseudoscientific gobbledigook that the artist
put on his webpage - it definitely takes some crafting experience but then
it's not rocket science either

------
aaaaaaaaaab
>John V. Muntean was inspired to create the Magic Angle Sculptures through his
work with magic angle sample spinning, a scientific technique that
mechanically simulates a molecule tumbling through space. The effect is to
rapidly interchange the three axes of the Cartesian coordinates (x, y, and z).
A complex observable phenomenon in three-dimensional space (such as the
nuclear magnetic moments of a static molecule) can be represented by 3 x 3
tensors or sets of nine numbers; spinning at the magic angle simplifies that
quantity to single isotropic values.

What??

This babble does not make any sense, and these sculptures have nothing to do
with magic angle spinning
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_angle_spinning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_angle_spinning))
whatsoever.

------
dzdt
I first saw this idea on the cover of _Goedel, Escher, Bach_. I wonder how old
the history goes?

~~~
Isamu
Yeah, that was 1979. I bought that when it first came out because Martin
Gardner did a whole article on it in Scientific American. If I recall
correctly he also posed the question of which letter combinations would not
work in a three-way sculpture like that?

But I can think of at least one older precedent, a woodcarving puzzle: can you
carve an object that perfectly fits a round opening, a square opening, and a
triangle opening? And the answer is just the 3-way orthogonal intersection of
those shapes. That is from the 1920s or 1930s.

------
bediger4000
I don't understand why there's only one motion picture of a sculpture. The
static images of the other 4 sculptures don't really inform me of anything,
nor do they amaze.

